# Perfect VLC EQ Settings



## flapflip

First post, I figured I would contribute something. I recently got a pair of Sennheiser HD 598's, and I adore them. It took me about an hour to get my EQ to get perfect, balanced sound with good treble and little extra bass oomph. I'm no basshead but I don't like flat music either. I tried the same settings for my HD 419s just for the heck of it, it made them sound 5x better. I used these for VLC but it should be fine for most EQs.
  
 http://imageshack.com/i/jnp5pkp


----------



## EMBSikorsky

I know this is an old thread but just wanted to say thanks - this EQ setting also sounds quite good for movies on my JBL Encounter 2.1 system with only minor tweaking!
  
 So, thanks!


----------



## ReXNeB

I don't mind about the age of this post this is a really good setting and must be known. If you want it to be saved you have to follow this link http://www.stufinnis.co.uk/vlcequalizersave.html and set value for the last screenshot to : "12.6 8.1 10.7 -3.8 7.1 10.2 -1.2 3.1 7.9 16" without quotes


----------



## Justalittle

Enjoyed this, took my distortion from all the bass, without losing the pounding feeling in my ears<3


----------



## phantom06

can you please upload that image again. It is showing that image currently unavailable.


----------



## greenytechnz

I saved that image a while ago. Here you go man


----------

